# Some of my work (water filtration)



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

These videos show some of my work on OEM and prototype water filtration units. I left this company about 3 years ago but I was proud of the work we did.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Very cool stuff, I'm assuming that those systems are membrane Based filtration systems.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

That is some neat work! I haven't done much specialty work like that but I would like to do more!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Very cool stuff, I'm assuming that those systems are membrane Based filtration systems.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 Not membrane, but RCO which is an activated sand media- Reverse Catalyitic Oxidation. It is about 10 times cheaper to buy and run compared to RO. It works on an atomic level. principally for heavy metal removal but can be tailored for other contaminants.
however it can be combined with R.O. to achieve excellent results


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Not membrane, but RCO which is an activated sand media- Reverse Catalyitic Oxidation. It is about 10 times cheaper to buy and run compared to RO. It works on an atomic level. principally for heavy metal removal but can be tailored for other contaminants.
> however it can be combined with R.O. to achieve excellent results


Wow that's very interesting, I've never heard of that treatment method before, I wonder if it's made it's way to the USA?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Adamche said:


> Not membrane, but RCO which is an activated sand media- Reverse Catalyitic Oxidation. It is about 10 times cheaper to buy and run compared to RO. It works on an atomic level. principally for heavy metal removal but can be tailored for other contaminants.
> however it can be combined with R.O. to achieve excellent results


 Is this the one that kills rather than treatment through sterliziation?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Is this the one that kills rather than treatment through sterliziation?


I could never fully understand the science ( with a bit of black magic thown in) it works on an atomic level by a type of attraction, pulling the contaminants out of the water. we did have independant testing done and we dosed it with high levels of E-Coli and found it killed All the bacteria in one pass. so it is a very versatile sysem.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks nice I will study the product looks pro!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought you were working in Iran for a second there. Cool system, how much maintenance does it require?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> I thought you were working in Iran for a second there. Cool system, how much maintenance does it require?


ha ha yeah, i think some of the videos were taken in Thailand ( i didn't get to go). the maintenance depends on usage and level of contamination, it does an auto backwash, but there is also dosing chemicals to keep topped up. the difference is that there is a lot less pump pressure required than on a RO system so it requires less energy to run!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Adamche said:


> ha ha yeah, i think some of the videos were taken in Thailand ( i didn't get to go). the maintenance depends on usage and level of contamination, it does an auto backwash, but there is also dosing chemicals to keep topped up. the difference is that there is a lot less pump pressure required than on a RO system so it requires less energy to run!



Probably less water loss than the RO?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> Probably less water loss than the RO?


Again it depends on contaminant level and backwash frequency. but usually a lot less water loss than RO.

here is the website for the company that the Technical director started after Alia wound down.

http://www.watersciencegroup.com/index.html


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> I thought you were working in Iran for a second there. Cool system, how much maintenance does it require?


 We were lol!:laughing:


----------

